# Friesians Jumping



## leslieb (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in the process of buying my first horse (although I've been riding for 15 years now) and I'm closing in on this friesian. I checked him out yesterday and he has the sweeeeetest personality and I've always ADORED that breed, but the owner was at a show so I will be riding him on Monday. I plan on asking her this question, but thought I'd give it a go here first.

He is 4 years old and has been in professional training for 6 months. I'm fairly certain that he's what's considered the "modern" type, not the baroque type.

Now, to my question: I do not compete in jumping (though I once did) but are friesians sound for light, occasional, casual jumping? I know that physically they CAN, but there just is a problem with their tendons, because they weren't BRED for it, but the problem is that I'm really looking for versatility in terms of, a horse that I can do all aspects of English with, without competing. There wouldn't be any heavy show jumping, just casual occasional jumping. I know that many people say it also depends on the individual horse, and he looks like one of the slimmer/sleeker/less drafty friesians. He is definitely pure-bred though, he has FHANA papers.

Here's the kicker: I actually don't like dressage very much..I actually PREFER jumping; I just think dressage gets so boring and jumping has more excitement. But I think it would be good for me to have a horse that is naturally good at dressage (where I need work) but that I can casually jump as well.

He is pure-bred though he looks like a sport horse to me. I know that this breed is technically in the "draft" category, but I realllllly don't see that, sorry. I've seen youtube videos of friesians jumping and it really actually looks like they handle the landing better than warmbloods, so I'm just a little confused.

Oh and I'm not concerned about his age/green-ness. I've ridden just about everything. Practically every breed, every problem, every disposition, every size, every discipline.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I can't see why not because heavier draft breeds jump with no problems. So long as he's sound and comfortable then I can't see a problem with it. There are a lot of breeds that can jump despite not being bred specifically for it which is most breeds really. A good example is Shetland ponies, they're definitely not bred for it but Shetland Grand Nationals after all.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Depends on the horse's individual conformation, but across the board I'd say you wouldn't buy one if you are focused on jumping. Friesians with a lighter, more TB/WB like build can jump, but they won't do as well as TBs and WBs that are bred to excel at jumping.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i used to jump a belgian draft and a percheron and both did fine. i never jumped them over 2'3'' but they probubly would have done it just fine. i see no problems in you jumping a fresian, just make sure you warm up properly and condition him for it, like you would with any horse


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Friesians are not draft horses. They are Baroque horses. 

I see no reason why not to use one for jumping.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

If he's a more modern built Friesian, he could probably do some jumping but he's not going to be built for huge jumps or grand prix level anything.

If he's a more baroque Friesina, good luck getting a canter out of 'em. Ha, but they were not built or bred to jump.

I know several Friesians that do lower level eventing and to become an approved stallion you have to take the 70 day stallion test which involves jumping.

However, foxhunters they are not. Dressage does get boring after a while I'm there with ya. My friend and I trail ride our Friesians non stop. And yes, we jump logs and streams and whatever is in our way. Her on her 17 hand modern built stallion and me on Allard, a smaller modern built gelding. 

Teach your boy to drive. *drools* I LOVE ...driving. Ugh, I do.

But if you do start jumping take it easy on him for a while. Friesians don't mature till they are seven or eight. They are ALL late bloomers so to speak.

Post some pictures and his blood lines. I'm a sucker for lines and photos.

I'm a smidge into the breed, lol.


The reason he may seem so "Sporty" to you is because he's still a baby.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a friend who raised Friesians and she used them for Fox Hunting, Dressage, and Jumping, all did it with out a problem, and they are awful easy on the eyes...so I can tell you from watching them personally, they can jump

Nate


----------



## Alexart (Apr 14, 2010)

They can jump no problem, but because of their build and conformation they are not designed to do loads of it, I know people that hunt friesians and have no problems keeping up - although some do have problems with stamina because of their genetics- they do have tons of genetic problems because of the tiny gene pool - so do your research well. 
As he is very young and already jumping I would get a full 5-stage vetting with x-rays done on him before you buy as they are prone to OCD - especially the ones started early, I don't do anything with mine until they are 4 or 5, and never lunge until at least 6 - I long line instead. As for canter in the baroque type they have no problem with it unless they have a long back - friesians are being bred now with longer backs so have real problems collecting themselves, which you need not just for the canter but for jumping as well.


----------

